# I need to get website made



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I really need to get moving and make my website. It just seems that I'm alwats busy with other stuff.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone here uses GoDaddy to host their site? What do you think of it? Pro's/Con's?

TIA
Kaza


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Check out http://compare.sitesell.com/Webusiness-Services.html Sitesell/SBI, I think that they are superior to Go daddy and the best site builders out there. Their program really gives you a tremendous amount of information that will provide a real underpinning for building the site. 
Their support is A-1, very responsive, fast and accurate and always helpful. 
There are also forums, as part of the site/service on which other members and the sitesell gurus provide a raft of additional information and support.
You learn all you need and a lot more about building a site and getting a great site http://traffic-test.sitesell.com/Webusiness-Services.html
as well.


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

We used them.
The templates are a little stifling, but the support was good.
It was my first foray in the internet world and being able to get the domain and website up and running quickly was a priority for me.

http://theenergyrebel.com/


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll have to check that place out. I started to... what's the average cost?

Energy Rebel... nice site. That one is on Go Daddy? Were there any *hidden* costs that you didn't expect?


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my website- http://www.dinosaur-toys-collectors-guide.com , built entirely using SBIs ( http://buildit.sitesell.com/Webusiness-Services.html ) templates. All I know about html was learned 'on the job' so to speak. I think it costs about $25/month but the service and support is well worth it IMO.

I think some of the things that you want to consider are how big a site will you eventually want (mine is quite large), how fast will it load/how complex are the pages (mine has a LOT of pictures) and some pages are slower to load than others. My blog (included in the basic service) tends to take a while due to the very heavy picture content. I have downloaded several thousand pictures, for instance, onto the SBI servers without a question or problem. I don't know about other services.

SBI is a lot like HT in that it is a community of like minded people, helping each other to be successful on the internet.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I have 3 different web sites and use Yahoo for all of them. Go daddy is far to difficult for the new user. Yahoo with its free site builder tools is very easy to use. Also each of my sites only cost about $15.00 per month with no space restrictions. Also good customer support


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I use GoDaddy as my domain host and have no complaints. I host my sites with WebMonster Hosting and have been very happy with their service.

Have you considered just doing a blog? You say you are" always busy with other stuff". I have both blogs and websites and I can tell you I update my blogs a whole lot more than my website, nothing is worse than an out of date website (and I'm guilty of that). You can use your own domain name with blogs and have multiple pages. I have seen quite a few blogs that I couldn't tell that they were even a blog, they just looked like a website.


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

Kazahleenah said:


> I'll have to check that place out. I started to... what's the average cost?
> 
> Energy Rebel... nice site. That one is on Go Daddy? Were there any *hidden* costs that you didn't expect?


Thank you.
It ain't much, but it works for me, lol.

Average cost for me breaks down to $5 a month for everything.
I only got the 5 page site, but you can get 10 - 100 as well and it's not that much more. I forget the exact prices but I think it was less than $200 a year for the largest site.
Like I said, some of the templates may not have the exact color, size and location of "blocks" that you want, but you can find something that works.
That's the first step and the hardest.
There are some really tech-savvy people on the computer forum here that would be very helpful
Everything I did was thru Go Daddy - domain, template and hosting.
No hidden costs, but I have heard thru the grapevine that if and when it comes time for you to leave, they have a hard time breaking up with you, lol.
You get plenty of notice at renewal time, though.

My wife, who knows less than I do about computers built it by herself as well as one for our church, that one was much easier, having done ours first.
Our pastor uploads his lesson every week, so it has a lot of video.
It is also the small, basic, 5 page package.


If you decide to go that route, feel free to pm me with questions. My better half learned a few tips talking with the techs at Go Daddy that will cut down on the mistakes and frustration...........and there will be some, as with any new adventure, lol.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

My wife found SBI through the Dollar Stretcher site when we first researched who to go with. We bought two and have had them for about two years now.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Justin Thyme said:


> Here is my website- http://www.dinosaur-toys-collectors-guide.com , built entirely using SBIs ( http://buildit.sitesell.com/Webusiness-Services.html ) templates. All I know about html was learned 'on the job' so to speak. I think it costs about $25/month but the service and support is well worth it IMO.
> 
> I think some of the things that you want to consider are how big a site will you eventually want (mine is quite large), how fast will it load/how complex are the pages (mine has a LOT of pictures) and some pages are slower to load than others. My blog (included in the basic service) tends to take a while due to the very heavy picture content. I have downloaded several thousand pictures, for instance, onto the SBI servers without a question or problem. I don't know about other services.
> 
> SBI is a lot like HT in that it is a community of like minded people, helping each other to be successful on the internet.


*I will check closer into this site, thanks. It won't be a large site (5 pages or less)*



nadja said:


> I have 3 different web sites and use Yahoo for all of them. Go daddy is far to difficult for the new user. Yahoo with its free site builder tools is very easy to use. Also each of my sites only cost about $15.00 per month with no space restrictions. Also good customer support


*What do you mean by "difficult"? "How" difficult? I have made free sites before, (am no expert by any stretch though) and this one will have it's own domain etc. *



equinecpa said:


> I use GoDaddy as my domain host and have no complaints. I host my sites with WebMonster Hosting and have been very happy with their service.
> 
> Have you considered just doing a blog? You say you are" always busy with other stuff". I have both blogs and websites and I can tell you I update my blogs a whole lot more than my website, nothing is worse than an out of date website (and I'm guilty of that). You can use your own domain name with blogs and have multiple pages. I have seen quite a few blogs that I couldn't tell that they were even a blog, they just looked like a website.


*I definatly won't have much time to blog, at least right now. 
The site won't have to be updated often, as it will be a sale/service site. (Silkscreening shirts, jackets, hats etc)*



Energy Rebel said:


> Thank you.
> It ain't much, but it works for me, lol.
> 
> Average cost for me breaks down to $5 a month for everything.
> ...


*Thank you, that's good to know. I'll have to keep your nick in mind when I start this. lol*



Justin Thyme said:


> My wife found SBI through the Dollar Stretcher site when we first researched who to go with. We bought two and have had them for about two years now.


*Nice site! Mine won't need to be as large as that, but that does give insight to what SBI has to offer, Thanks!*


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Kazahleenah said:


> *I will check closer into this site, thanks. It won't be a large site (5 pages or less)*
> 
> *Nice site! Mine won't need to be as large as that, but that does give insight to what SBI has to offer, Thanks!*


Thank you. 
The concept behind SBI is building sites that are directed at making money. Seems to be effective.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Excellent thread...even though I am not the OP, I appreciate reading all of this info.


----------

